# Boot problem, slow browser, dns config resetting



## Sogn (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi !


I have 3 points to explain.

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 amd64 | KDE 4.7.3

1) On boot (ttys) before to launch KDM, it block 20-30 seconds and finally launch KDM. I had FreeBSD in VirtualBox and KDM was immediately launched. :\
The message who it block :


> Updating KDM configuration.
> Information: reading pre-existing kdmrc /usr/local/kde4/share/config/kdm/kdmrc (config version 2.4)


If *I* start with /etc/rc.conf *I* have this message, and if *I* start with /etc/ttys *I* don't have this message but it also block and launch KDM 20-30 seconds after.

2) Firefox 9, Firefox 3.6, Chromium, Opera, etc... (*I* tried a lot to be sure) are so slow! Slow at launch, and slow on internet browsing (direct connection, no proxy, and *I*'ve no problem on my Arch -and *I* have optic fiber-). 

3) I've modified my /etc/resolv.conf to change my ISP DNS by the OpenDNS, but after a reboot my ISP DNS appears in the file instead OpenDNS... :\


Please help, thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2012)

/etc/resolv.conf is rewritten by dhclient(8).  There are options to make it not do that, but you can also set the schg flag on that file with chflags(1) to prevent any changes.


----------



## Sogn (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks, thanks a lot !

I've used chflags and changed the DNS server, it works fine and more... it solved the 3 problems... :i


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2012)

A better option is to create a file /etc/dhclient-enter-hooks:

```
add_new_resolv_conf() {
        # We don't want /etc/resolv.conf changed
        # So this is an empty function
        return 0
}
```

This will prevent /etc/resolv.conf from being overwritten.


----------

